

New Sublime Text 3 New Beta - ishansharma
http://www.sublimetext.com/3

======
adamors
Could people stop spamming Sublime Text beta releases every few hours?
Previous submissions:

\- 3 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8241434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8241434)

\- 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8227111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8227111)

\- 3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8226102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8226102)

\- 3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8226133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8226133)

~~~
serve_yay
Think that's bad, you should see when a new Apple thing comes out.

~~~
coldtea
Some thing that gets the whole industry excited and usually sells in the tens
of millions of units?

Yeah, we should stop discussing those...

~~~
levosmetalo
... of course we shouldn't discuss such things here. Here's the quote about
Off-topic submissions from HN guidelines:

> If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic.

~~~
k-mcgrady
The submission guidelines also state:

"Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes more than
hacking and startups."

In other words, if it gets up-voted here hackers probably find it interesting
and it's a useful post. Considering the discussion generated when Apple
releases a new product and it's relevance to hackers (e.g. a new version of
iOS means a new SDK + many new API's for hackers) those posts seem relevant.

------
tzury
It took about eight months to get those bugs fixed. That's not the best thing.
Other than that, I am still using it as main editor.

~~~
on_and_off
Yeah, I am hoping that an alternative will take ST crown. It really does not
have the level of support it deserves. Lime looks like a good contender
[http://limetext.org/](http://limetext.org/)

~~~
spacemanmatt
If we're going to have to play musical editors every year or so, it sure would
be nice if they supported a common internal API or something. I'm sure I'm
asking more than I'll get, here.

I haven't wanted to use an IDE since the 1990s but I really like the thicket
of customized tools I end up with, from combining editor plugins with build
scripts. It SUCKS to lose that integration by switching editors.

~~~
Grue3
Well, _some_ editors are happily chugging along since the 80s and are still
actively worked on.

------
gchp
Is anyone else seeing a strange issue on Linux where the sidebar doesn't
toggle open/close folders correctly?

The folder icon toggles between open and closed, however the files inside are
not displayed. I can still open files via the command palatte, but I'd like to
be able to browse via the sidebar too...

Update: My desktop environment is xubuntu 14.04.

~~~
lutusp
> Is anyone else seeing a strange issue on Linux where the sidebar doesn't
> toggle open/close folders correctly?

Linux doesn't have sidebars, desktop environments do. Which desktop
environment are you describing?

~~~
vertex-four
> Linux doesn't have sidebars, desktop environments do.

No, either the GUI toolkit that ST3 uses, or ST3 itself, renders the sidebar.
What desktop environment you're using has nothing to do with it - you can run
Qt apps on GNOME without them somehow magically turning into GTK apps.

~~~
lutusp
>> Linux doesn't have sidebars, desktop environments do.

> No, either the GUI toolkit that ST3 uses, or ST3 itself, renders the
> sidebar.

Translation: yes.

> What desktop toolkit you're using ...

Please locate where I said "desktop toolkit".

~~~
veidr
Translation: you didn't understand what he said, but still couldn't refrain
from a snarky reply.

Sublime renders the sidebar itself, and doesn't rely on whatever UI toolkit
the user has installed

~~~
lutusp
> Translation: you didn't understand what he said ...

I understood him perfectly. He said, "Is anyone else seeing a strange issue on
Linux where the sidebar doesn't toggle open/close folders correctly?" That's
not Linux, and because there's more than one desktop environment in common
use, the OP needed to identify what he was referring to. He speaks as though
everyone who runs Linux uses the same desktop environment.

> and doesn't rely on whatever UI toolkit the user has installed

Locate my use of the word "toolkit". I said "desktop environment". Linux is
not a desktop environment -- that's something that, among other properties,
has sidebars.

~~~
coldtea
> _I understood him perfectly. He said, "Is anyone else seeing a strange issue
> on Linux where the sidebar doesn't toggle open/close folders correctly?"
> That's not Linux._

1) Nope. That's Linux (in that he refers to the Linux version of ST3, running
on Linux).

> _and because there 's more than one desktop environment in common use, the
> OP needed to identify what he was referring to._

2) Nope again. The desktop environment doesn't have anything to do with ST's
sidebars.

It's all about the GUI toolkit ST uses, and the bug would be there whether the
user used Gnome, GTK, fwvm, Englightnment, or whatever.

So, even if ST used, say, GTK for it's graphics, your answer would be wrong,
because the toolkit a program uses has nothing to do with the user's "desktop
environment". A user can run Gimp under KDE for example.

But you're doubly wrong, because ST doesn't even use a toolkit associated with
a desktop environment in the first place, but instead uses it's own GUI code:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822114)

------
rattray
Somewhat unrelated: My least favorite part of Sublime is the logo, so I made a
new version:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7zys0368ddwui8c/st_logo_redesign.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7zys0368ddwui8c/st_logo_redesign.png?dl=0)

------
dj-wonk
Maybe I just dislike change, but the new icons in the sidebar are wasted space
in my opinion.

------
brenfrow
How do I stop this with the new version:
[http://screencast.com/t/OeMISqW05aYj](http://screencast.com/t/OeMISqW05aYj) I
was hoping there was a setting. I'm using phoenix theme.

------
bryceadams
Atom

~~~
coldtea
So a slower non-native editor with even less features and adoption, that is
also Mac only?

Sure, sounds like a good deal compared to ST.

~~~
nightwolf
Not disagreeing with your other points, but these days there is a Windows
binary ([https://atom.io/faq](https://atom.io/faq)), too. On Linux you can
build from source.

------
tomecki
wow, that's something new

